# Excellent short history of the GSD!



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

So far, this is the best distillation and of the GSDs development and history as a breed that I have come across.

Hope you enjoy!










http://www.rcmp-grc.gc.ca/pds/dog/hstr/index_e.htm


----------



## Enzo (Oct 23, 2007)

Good and informative site. Thanks for pointing it out.


----------

